# Quadcopter Flieger hier?



## MetallSimon (25. Januar 2015)

Ich hab einen JJRC H8C und baue grad ein FPV System an(Das ganze möglichst billig, aber bin schon bei etwas mehr als 100€ für Quadcopter und FPV)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie populär Quadcopter in DE schon sind, habt ihr schon Flieger gesehen oder seit vielleicht selber im Besitz eines Quadrocopters?


----------



## cdpferde (6. Februar 2015)

Noch nicht aber geplant fliege derzeit Heli


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Februar 2015)

cdpferde schrieb:


> Noch nicht aber geplant fliege derzeit Heli


Cool, wird der dann selber gebaut oder Ready to Fly gekauft?
Ich will mir jetzt selber einen bauen, aber bin absoluter Noob in dem gebiet. Aber ich denke ich befolge einfach diese Anleitung.


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Februar 2015)

Habe mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mir eine Drohne kaufe, einfach so just for fun um mal mein "Revier" von oben zu sehen und ein paar schicke Aufnahmen zu machen  !
Ist es eig. billiger sich die Drohne selber zu bauen ? Weil 125 $ schon alleine für die Bauteile + Kamera brauchst du ja auch noch - oder lässt du die weg ? 
Abgesehen davon stell ich es mir ziemlich schwer vor ( trotz Anleitung) so alles per Hand zusamm zu bauen .


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Habe mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mir eine Drohne kaufe, einfach so just for fun um mal mein "Revier" von oben zu sehen und ein paar schicke Aufnahmen zu machen  !
> Ist es eig. billiger sich die Drohne selber zu bauen ? Weil 125 $ schon alleine für die Bauteile + Kamera brauchst du ja auch noch - oder lässt du die weg ?
> Abgesehen davon stell ich es mir ziemlich schwer vor ( trotz Anleitung) so alles per Hand zusamm zu bauen .


Selber bauen bringt einen vorallem in die Materie. Wenn dann doch mal was kaputt geht, dann kann man das schnell selber machen.
Etwa 100€ für die Teile, dann nochmal etwa 50€ für Fernbedienung und Empfänger.
Da kann man dann allerdings schon eine Gopro ranhängen, was man sonst so in dem Preisbereich bekommt ist eher Spielzeug. Die günstige alternative zur Gopro ist die SJCAM 4000, die liefert für etwa 60€ wirklich Top Qualität. Ansonsten gibts halt noch kleinere Actioncams von Rollei oder so, aber die sind dann doch recht bescheiden.
Du kannst dir bei Youtube von dem JJRC H8C anschauen, der kostet etwa 60€ und hat eine kleine Kamera dabei. Der ist ganz nett zum ausprobieren, bei meinem ist allerdings schon ein Motor kaputt gegangen(nach nur etwa 40min Flugzeit), ersatzteil kostet aber auch nur 5€ oder so.

Ich hab mir wie gesagt ein FPV set zusammengebastelt(Livestream von der Kamera zum Boden) für etwa 60€. Hier sieht man das ganze: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUSxRqT50g0 

Das zusammenbauen sollte eigentlich nicht das Problem sein, man hat im wesentlichen eigentlich  nur die 4 Motoren + Propeller +  die Regler, den Rahmen, den Controller und die Fernbedienung + Empfänger.


----------



## cdpferde (6. Februar 2015)

Denke für den Anfang read to fly vermutlich den hier ( DJI Phantom RTF Quadrokopter ) und wenn es mir gefällt dann bastle ich später


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Februar 2015)

Der Quanum Nova FPV GPS Waypoint QuadCopter (Mode 1) (Ready to Fly) soll nicht schlecht sein. Der DJI Phantom ist recht teuer, wie ich finde.


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Februar 2015)

Bei den Ready to fly Teilen bevorzuge ich eher die Drohnen von Parrot. Sollen ja auch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Zybba (6. Februar 2015)

Seit das Thema Drohnen schon mal aufkam hier und jmd. FPV-Videos verlinkt hatte, finde ich das ganz cool.
Allerdings scheint mir das eher sowas wie eine fixe Idee von mir zu sein. ^^
Das nutze ich dann drei mal und das wars...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Oktober 2017)

Alten Thread wieder ausgrab......
Das Thema Drohne oder Racedrohne FPV ist ja nach wie vor aktuell.
Bin ernstlich am überlegen mir eine zu bauen.
So nach und nach eine FPS Drohne (First Personal View).
Mein Sohn hat eine und im Urlaub ist er mit Brille geflogen.
Er will seit dem nicht mehr ohne .
Allerdings geht mein Geld meist für andere Sachen drauf(Miete,Strom,Gas,Wasser,Lebensmittel und Zigaretten^^.
Da bleibt nicht viel über.
Desweiteren bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich eine Drohne dann auch fliegen darf,oder ob sich die Gesetze zu dem Thema verschärfen werden.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Drohne meines Sohns:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bilder hab ich schon mal im DI-Thread gepostet)

So in der Art will ich meine auch bauen.
Teile gibt es in China schon recht günstig.
Durfte auch mal fliegen,da ohne hilfen recht schwierig.
Hab auch gelesen das man speziel für Drohnen eine Haftpflichtversichrung abschließen sollte.
Das macht die ganze sache auch nicht gerade Günstiger.

Hab mal ne grobe aufstellung gemacht was es in etwa kosten würde.

Als erstes der Frame:

Lisam LS-210 210mm Carbon Fiber Frame Kit Mini Quadcopter Sale - Banggood.com

~17€

Motoren:

4X Racerstar Racing Edition 2205 BR2205 2300KV 2-4S Brushless Motor 2 CW & 2 CCW For QAV250 ZMR250 Sale - Banggood.com

~25€

PDB:

Matek Systems PDB-XT60 W/ BEC 5V & 12V 2oz Copper For RC Multirotors Sale - Banggood.com

~4€

ESC:

Racerstar RS20Ax4 20A 4 in 1 Blheli_S Opto ESC 2-4S Support Dshot150 Dshot300 for FPV Racer Sale - Banggood.com

~21€

Flight Controler:

F3 Flight Controller Acro 6 DOF/Deluxe 10 DOF for Multirotor Racing Sale - Banggood.com

~21€
oder den für 10€
https://www.banggood.com/DALRC-NAZE...20774&utm_content=1081&p=CG24181822629201506N

Rotorblätter:

https://www.banggood.com/2-Pair-DAL...110019.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether-auto
~3€
ich weiß allerdings nicht ob zwei oder dreiblättrig besser ist ?

Lipos:

https://www.banggood.com/ZOP-Power-...-Battery-XT60-Plug-p-967264.html?rmmds=search

am besten zweimal oder mehr^^

zwei ~30€

Ladegerät:

https://www.banggood.com/Charsoon-D...081892.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether-auto

~12€

brauche dann noch einen Adapter für Deutsche Steckdosen,oder ich löte einen an^^.

Noch eine Fehrnsteuerung: (gibt es auch billiger,mein Sohn meint ,das die was taugt)
https://www.banggood.com/FrSky-ACCS...rnational-Version-p-1196246.html?rmmds=search

~95€

Fals ich nichts vergessen hab sind das die absoluten Basics um eine Flugfähige Drohne zu bauen.
Schon happig 216€.
weitere obtionen: GPS
Kammera:https://www.banggood.com/Eachine-10...053340.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether-auto 
~9€

Sender: https://www.banggood.com/Eachine-VT...114206.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether-auto
~10€
Brille: https://www.banggood.com/Eachine-VR...Lens-Adjustable-p-1137808.html?rmmds=category
~90€

oder soll ich mir als anfänger lieber ,zum üben erstmal Fernsteuerung,Brille und das Modell zulegen?

https://www.banggood.com/Eachine-E0...Flight-Controller-p-1119427.html?rmmds=search

Na ja mal sehen was ich mach,vlt. lass ich es erstmal^^?


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Oktober 2017)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Hab auch gelesen das man speziel für Drohnen eine Haftpflichtversichrung abschließen sollte.


Nicht nur sollte, sondern muss, die Versicherung ist Pflicht. Kostet aber nur ~50€ pro Jahr


L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Desweiteren bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich eine Drohne dann auch  fliegen darf,oder ob sich die Gesetze zu dem Thema verschärfen werden.


Die Gesetzlage auktuell ist eigentlich noch total Human. Es gibt eine Kennzeichnungspflicht ab 250g, aber man kann auch drunter  bleiben.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Antworten.
Mit der Kennzeichnungspflicht hab ich auch gelesen.
Hab den Post nochmal in einen Extra-Thread verschoben.
Weil der schon so alt ist.

Quadrocopter-Drohnenbauerfahrung??


----------



## dgeigerd (13. Februar 2018)

Hi, als Kamera kann ich nur die Xiaomi Yi (~50€) oder die Xiaomi Yi 4k (~150€) empfehlen, welche noch bessere Bilder liefert und eine bessere Stabilisierung hat (vergleichbar mit einer GoPro Hero 5)


----------

